# Ceiling Fan installation- bracket problem



## italianmomof5 (May 30, 2011)

I am installing a ceiling fan into a pre-existing light. After I took the light out to install a metal box and brace between the joist,I noticed there was a brace alreday there. It does not look that strong and I want to use the new one I bought that has a metal box. The problem is getting the brace that is already there out. They have it anchored with these metal clips and I cant loosen them. The hole is small and I can only see one side where its attached. The other joist is back pretty far. How should I remove the old bracket?


----------



## JennyJackson01 (Apr 4, 2010)

Try going in from above. If it`s a downstairs ceiling, lift a few floorboards in the bedroom and if it`s a bedroom ceiling, go into the attic.

Jenny


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi there!

How old is the house? Saying, that bracket is probably There specifically to hang a fan. 
If it's nailed and screwed in, it's probably strong enough.

If you want to take it out, can you get a reciprocating saw in the hole ?


----------

